# Can I edit patterns I received through a QR code?



## Tuc (Apr 29, 2013)

So if I scan a QR code, and then I want to make a minor change to suit my taste more, will I be able to do it?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 29, 2013)

No, you can't. You can't edit someone else's work.

Thank goodness too.


----------



## Bea (Apr 29, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> No, you can't. You can't edit someone else's work.
> 
> Thank goodness too.



I was soooo happy when I found this out 
I mean yeah okay you can just recreate it but at least it's a bit more difficult now!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 29, 2013)

I was too. It really helps those who work hard on their patterns not get them stolen. Yeah, people could still use them and stuff, but at least you won't see them in those pattern shops being sold off as someone else's work while the original creator gets blind sided by it.

And yeah, I'll probably recreate my own, to change some colors of it, but i would much prefer to create my own pieces that are inspired from that work, instead of just recreation


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2013)

Also you can't display QR patters in the able sisters


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 29, 2013)

Quick question because we are talking about QR codes, how many QR codes can we have?


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2013)

nikkie23 said:


> Quick question because we are talking about QR codes, how many QR codes can we have?



as many as you want but you can only store a certain amount


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 29, 2013)

Jake. said:


> as many as you want but you can only store a certain amount



How many can we store?


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 29, 2013)

72 I think it was at the Able's


----------



## Pokeking (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm probably going to save to capacity, but at least I can try to save the QR Codes on USB once I save them to the computer.


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 29, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> 72 I think it was at the Able's



Thank you .


----------



## Tammyface (Apr 29, 2013)

Am I the only one super disappointed about not being able to edit QR codes?  Like the OP mentioned, sometimes I see a path or pattern that I really like, except for one detail, and I would really like to be able to edit it to suit my taste. I do get the whole stealing/taking credit though... but really, anyone could do that with the original QR code anyways  Ah. Oh well!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't think there is any "original" QR code as the design could only be edited by the person who created it, not anyone else.


----------



## WeiMoote (Apr 30, 2013)

What about patterns you get through Dreams via the Dream Suite? Are they editable?


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2013)

No; you can only edit patterns _you_ have made yourself


----------



## kakuloo (Apr 30, 2013)

I suppose you could load up the QR ode, copy the pattern down on paper/a paint program, open up the designer with the Mabel/in your options, and painstakingly copy every pixel over by hand.  Not easy, but completely possible.  =P


----------



## AL64 (May 1, 2013)

Can you take a screenhot while taking a look at a pattern you have with a QR code. I just want a path pattern to make a small park in a village, but in another color. I tought of that.


----------



## squee (May 1, 2013)

I just wish there was a way to share patterns with people in game instead of having to email or instant message them the qr code. Meeting people in other towns and not being able to share patterns kinda sucks. Not everyone I wifi with (complete strangers) I want to give my contact info to. I do understand why scanned patterns can't be edited though.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 1, 2013)

Which is why the dream code is awesome. You give people that code, and they can visit your town and take a pattern (or all of them, as been clarified and shown by Linandko) and there's no need to share any information like FC's and stuff


----------



## Jennifer (May 3, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Which is why the dream code is awesome. You give people that code, and they can visit your town and take a pattern (or all of them, as been clarified and shown by Linandko) and there's no need to share any information like FC's and stuff



Of course, you can only take one code at a time so lots of visiting.

Honestly, I hope the US game actually doesn't have the QR Codes locked. Maybe it's just me, but I rarely ever saw people taking claim for patterns they didn't make and I often liked to tweak stuff or change the color of things. I'm not bad at spriting and have made patterns myself, but I've also found plenty of patterns that would be perfect if they were just a different color. And I'm sure nobody would like to be constantly asked to modify or change colors on their patterns for someone else. I've had friends who loved seeing what people did with their patterns and in different colors so it just seems a lot of that has been thrown away. 

I also feel bad for people who make heavily themed towns and would display designs of that theme in the Able Sister's for their villagers to wear to add to it. Unless they can make them themselves, now they can't do that anymore and that really stinks :/ 

Considering all the restrictions with the scanned QR Codes, it feels like they killed a lot of the fun with sharing for ease of access :/ 

Also, just a note--if you make a design into a QR code, you can't edit it anymore either unless you kept a non-QR-code made copy.


----------



## legendarysaiken (May 3, 2013)

I can't wait to have a site to post these one


----------



## DavidR (May 5, 2013)

I'm going to try to create as many of my own patterns as I can! You know, be a little bit original! That's the thing!


----------



## AL64 (May 5, 2013)

> Also, just a note--if you make a design into a QR code, you can't edit it anymore either unless you kept a non-QR-code made copy.


lol wut. Is that real ? Looks like a really dumb idea they had.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that only means that if you have the QR Code stored away and you get rid of the original pattern you made to make another pattern, you can't make and edit the patten you made if you scan the QR code to get it back.

Like, say I made a shirt with a kitty face on it. I eventually make a QR code of that shirt and save the QR code away somewhere for later use. After a while, I delete the kitty face patten that I had made in order to make room for a new pattern. If I wanted that patten again, and scanned the QR code to get it, the patten is now flagged by the game as a QR patten and unable to be edited. If I want to edit that pattern, and I have deleted the original, I would have to remake the pattern. Which makes sense if you think of it as NO QR codes can be edited regardless of who the creator was. As long as you have the original copy that you yourself made at the Able Sisters you can still edit the patten.

Unless I read what he said totally wrong and making a QR code of a patten somehow deletes the patten in your inventory, which I can't honestly ever see Nintendo doing. That WOULD be a stupid idea as most people aren't like me and wouldn't have all the designs they plan on making saved on their computer. There's no reason that you wouldn't have the original patten after you make a QR code of the pattern to share unless you deleted it yourself.


----------



## Jennifer (May 7, 2013)

AL64 said:


> lol wut. Is that real ? Looks like a really dumb idea they had.



If what I understood correctly from someone, then yes. They made a pattern and turned it into a QR code and then were unable to do edits of it to make different colors of it (and didn't make a copy of it). 

So Player A makes Pattern A. They turn it into a QR code. They go to make Pattern A into a different color now, but aren't allowed as they made it into a QR code. 

If they made a copy first, they could edit the Non-QR-made copy, but obviously, not everyone thinks about that. 

My guess for this is because the QR can't modify for the new design. Once it's scanned and made, the design is permanently set with that QR code so you can't modify it as it won't let you make it into a QR code again. 

Officer Berri - I'm a girl. It doesn't delete it or anything, but unless you made a copy of it, you can't edit it *points to what she said above*

Many people do not keep original copies of patterns once they put it up due to the fact that you do have a limit of how many you can have. I have friends who have made hundreds of patterns and would switch out some for like holidays and things (Both to wear and display for their villagers). Obviously, unless they save how they did the pattern, they can't now :/ Which really stinks.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 7, 2013)

Oh well. That's a pretty stupid and awkward thing for Nintendo to do when you make a QR Code. But like I said, I have all the patterns I plan on making pre-made in MS Paint so it'll have no effect on me, at the very least.

Sorry I seem to have offended you by accidentally missing that my keyboard didn't acknowledging that I hit the 's' when I typed 'she'. *sigh*


----------



## Cottonball (May 7, 2013)

Why is this not locked yet? xD


----------

